# 7016 hydro?



## davy (Dec 28, 2016)

HI is there a way to relieve hyd pressure if needed to tow back to shop heard there was a way to release pressure looked don't seem to see a lever or anything that may do this. On my Bolens the is a bypass lever And does anyone have a small loader on a 7016 and does it work okay


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi davy,

I suspect that you are thinking of a traction disconnect, which is usually a pull rod at the rear of the tractor. I would use a come-along to pull it onto a trailer and take it to the shop. Your 7016 may have posi-traction which further complicates towing. I towed my Deere mower one time, and I would never do it again. Good thing it was on grass, allowing the wheels to skid easily.


----------

